# Is there no hope? topknot troubles, sigh...



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

So you want a ledge? I have some good pics of Trev with a ledge; she'll need to ignore the fact that I shaved a bit too far up in between his eyes, argh!! Oh well, his hair grows super fast. 

Gotta admit, Bonnie's tk made me giggle. Lol...poor girl, good thing she doesn't care how she looks!!

Let me get on my other computer and post those pics.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

As you can see, I leave him a pretty good ledge and take his tk pretty straight at the sides, I prefer that "sharp" look for boys.  I tend to soften/round the look on girls a bit...makes them more feminine, IMO. Plus Trev has a very long pretty face, so he can handle a good, hefty ledge. HTH!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Yah! That's what I want.  Thank you! Poor Bonnie. You're right, she doesn't give a hoot. It's her Mom that gets so annoyed...

I printed out the side view. Does anyone have any others? When I took a picture to her of a clip I wanted once before, she was able to do it pretty well.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Ok, that's it, mom24doggies. I'm bringing my baby boy to you - make him look like a little tiny Trevor, please?

(seriously, where exactly are you and how much would you charge? Can I make payments? I'm right outside Dallas...please?)

If I can figure out how, may I print a picture of him as a guide for Bug, please?

See how much he needs professional help? 

Outwest, Bonnie couldn't be any prettier. Her TK could be upside down and she would still be stunning.


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

here are a couple of Stella when she had a pet TK.

and a different one..


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Stella is so pretty! Thank you for the pics.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

*Topknot Photo*

This was my favorite TK for Sunny. This last time she went way too short on top and it is flattish. This is what I am getting back to, as it has a nicer balance IMO.


----------



## star (Feb 20, 2011)

If I can put my two cents in as a groomer I think what is happening is your groomer is combing too much of the top knot forward and cutting. When you do that you get that flat front look. If she took less hair and then rounded I think you would get the look you want.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

BorderKelpie said:


> Ok, that's it, mom24doggies. I'm bringing my baby boy to you - make him look like a little tiny Trevor, please?
> 
> (seriously, where exactly are you and how much would you charge? Can I make payments? I'm right outside Dallas...please?)
> 
> ...


 Lol BorderKelpie.....I'll send you a PM, ok?! And sure, you can print out any pic of trev you choose.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I love the way our groomer does Henry's topknot! Here are some photos. Also, some photos of Mil's topknot (that *I* scissored!! )


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

PERFECT, CM. Thanks. That is exactly what I want.  You have a terrific groomer. I'm printing these out.


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

Poor Bonnie! She is a beautiful girl and she knows it! lol Cause no matter what style she has she always looks great. However, the "I ran into a wall" topknot look is a pet peeve of mine. There are some people who actually _prefer_ that look, can you believe it?! I always cut Leroy's topknot with a ledge. Some people comment "How can he see?" - I don't understand why people think poodle's can't see just cause they have a stylish bump to their topknots, when you have all those shaggy dogs with bangs literally in their eyes and no one says anything! You have great photos to go by here. Yeah, cause you told your groomer you wanted her to have the ability of sight, she took a big comb, combed everything down towards Bonnie's nose and chomp chomp chomped away with the scissors! But of course once you do this and comb everything back and fluff it up, it looks really bad. And really there's no way to fix it unless you chop off the hair around it and go with a shorter topknot.

I had a client bring in a toy poodle. She instructed she wanted a "short topknot." So I went short, for _my tastes_. I wasn't liking the process at all cutting away so much hair. When she came to pick her up, I was raving "Isn't she so cute!!?" The owner picked up her poodle, looked at her, took almost all of the topknot in the front between her fingers and said "Can you take all this off? I don't like this." I was shocked! So I went back and hacked away at the topknot, cringing each time. The topknot was flat in the front and super short all around. Made the poodle look like a pinhead! The client loved it! Ugh it looked so bad. The reason the owner wanted this was "So she can see" and "because it grows back so fast" - I don't understand why some people think grooming their dog is once in a blue moon thing... she _can_ come back for a maintenance trim! Oh well. I guess people try to stretch their dollar.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I take Bonnie every two weeks. Maintenance trims are easy to do. I predict (maybe too optimistically) she will have a nice top knot in six weeks? I have some great pictures to take in. Sometimes I wish there was a poodle groomer near me. What tokipoke says is so true. People ask for such weird things that when someone wants a real poodle cut they don't know what the heck to do.


----------



## afkar (Dec 9, 2011)

I must admit I am one of those shorter topknot people since my dogs are farm dogs & it makes life easier to keep stuff out of them & to keep them easier to manage when they get wet. Of course they are kept short coated all year round so it all goes with the "look"


----------



## mdwcarolina (Dec 9, 2011)

OK I have to confess, too, to asking for a short and sloped topknot, or lack thereof. But I have excuses, I think: 1) my pup is only 3-1/2 months; 2) she had an eye injury and I struggle to keep her right eye from getting irritated and tearing badly.

So I asked Kristen, who can groom a proper topknot all day long I am positive, to go a bit shorter to clear out any hair interference in the eyes, so that I can monitor when the irritation flares.

So this caused even her highlighted flaring eyebrows to get gone, which is just temporary.

Thank you all for this thread ... in the end I will end up understanding how to recognize the various cuts, the pros and cons and styles! It's hard to catch on!


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

Nothing wrong with short topknots, but I prefer a short blended topknot like the one you pictured above. When it's really short and the hair cut around the ears, it gives the pinhead effect.


----------



## Randi6567 (May 22, 2011)

O poor Bonnie I hate when they take the topknots up like that it gives them a shocked expression


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Randi6567 said:


> O poor Bonnie I hate when they take the topknots up like that it gives them a shocked expression


Ah, Randi. Do you have to be way on the OTHER side of LA? I would take Bonnie to you in a heartbeat. Your boy is beautifully groomed.


----------

